# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  چگونگی برنامه نویسی با C#‎ در مونو

## soltanc

من چند وقت پیش یک7 cd live ubuntu گرفتم و نصب کردم. از تو کتاب unleashed sam خوندم که با برنامه mono developer که خود لینو کس در اختیار ما می ذاره میشه تو C#‎ برنامه نویسی کرد.
اما این برنامه تو لینوکس من نبود.
لطفا در این مورد را هنمایی کنید.ممنون

----------


## hmm

پروژه مونو فقط در suse بصورت پیش فرض نصب میشه و روی توربع های دیگه میبایست نصب کنید
برای مطالعه و دانلود میتونید به اینجا مراجعه نمایید.

----------


## animove

من monodevelopo رو نصب کردم اما امکان استفاده از محیط  windows application رو نداره
که بسته ای رو بهش اضافه کنم؟محیط console رو دارم

----------


## keivan mousavi

تا اونجا که من شنیده بودم شما باید داخل ویندوز برنامه نویسی کنید بعد ببرید داخل لینوکس و با مونو اجراش کنید

----------


## amirmk

> تا اونجا که من شنیده بودم شما باید داخل ویندوز برنامه نویسی کنید بعد ببرید داخل لینوکس و با مونو اجراش کنید


سلام ,
بوسیله IDE مونو هم می شود در سیستم های لینوکس برنامه نویسی کرد .

MonoDevelop is an IDE primarily designed for C#‎‎ and other .NET languages. MonoDevelop enables developers to quickly write desktop and ASP.NET Web applications on Linux. MonoDevelop makes it easy for developers to port .NET applications created with Visual Studio to Linux and to maintain a single code base for all platforms.

----------


## mahdi hashemi

با سلام 
آیا کسی برنامه کراسکار با C#‎ می داند؟

----------


## Rubik360

> با سلام 
> آیا کسی برنامه کراسکار با C#‎‎ می داند؟


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدهید ؟

----------


## zahmatkesh8519

سلام
یه برنامه mono stdio  توی سایت ناول هست که یه منو به ویژوال استدیو اضافه می کنه 
و می شه برنامه ای که تو سی شارپ نوشتین رو باهاش برای سوزه کامپایل کنین .
سوالی دارم اینه که چطور می شه سریال نامبرش رو گیر اورد تو خو.د سایت ناول آدرس میل رو می گیره ولی نمی فرسته  :متفکر:

----------

